# Which GPS



## Troy Farmer

I'm sure this has been talked to death but, I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a guidance system. I've narrowed it down to a cruizer 2 or Trimble ez guide 250. I'm looking for feedback on either one.


----------



## Tim/South

I have the Raven Cruiser 2 and like it. I have no other experience with which to compare.


----------



## RockyHill

Also Raven Cruizer 2 with no other experience.

I'm the "computer person" (which isn't saying much) and Jeff is the Cruizer user. There was a learning curve but Jeff has figured it out.

We started out with the patch antenna and our hills and tree lines need the helix which works well.

Consider getting the switch to use during guidance instead of relying on touch screen. That was also a help. Ours is the weather resistant model and that switch is much pricier than the regular one, was going to say worth it, but glad we added it don't want to go back to just touch screen.

Shelia


----------



## Troy Farmer

RockyHill said:


> Also Raven Cruizer 2 with no other experience.
> 
> I'm the "computer person" (which isn't saying much) and Jeff is the Cruizer user. There was a learning curve but Jeff has figured it out.
> 
> We started out with the patch antenna and our hills and tree lines need the helix which works well.
> 
> Consider getting the switch to use during guidance instead of relying on touch screen. That was also a help. Ours is the weather resistant model and that switch is much pricier than the regular one, was going to say worth it, but glad we added it don't want to go back to just touch screen.
> 
> Shelia


What switch are you talking about? I'm planning on the antenna upgrade. We are covered with trees in my part of the world.


----------



## RockyHill

Troy Farmer said:


> What switch are you talking about? I'm planning on the antenna upgrade. We are covered with trees in my part of the world.


Jeff reminded me that it is the connector that comes from Raven and the actual switch from auto parts store. Boom Sense Adapter is the gizmo's name. It toggles the painting on and off. On the litter spreader truck he connected it so when spreading it is "on". On the sprayer (manual valves) and grain drill that don't use on/off from tractor, just uses a toggle switch.

If you do electronic things you probably could make one for a lot less $$$. We weren't comfortable doing that though.

The operators manual can be downloaded if you haven't seen it yet.

I probably haven't described it the best, will get Jeff to explain if needed.

Shelia


----------



## Vol

RockyHill said:


> The operators manual can be downloaded if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I probably haven't described it the best, will get Jeff to explain if needed.
> 
> Shelia


That would be helpful, I am curious about the Ravens operation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill

We decided on weather resistant because of all the dust from spreading litter and on the open station tractors. Not sure if it is necessary as haven't used the plain version.

Weather resistant manual:

https://portal.ravenprecision.com/ProductDocumentation/Download?attachmentId=283&attachmentType=3&modifiedFileName=283_016-0171-364H%20-%20Cruizer%20II%20WR%20-%20swv%203_4%20-%20Operation%20Guide.pdf&fileNameWithExtension=016-0171-364H%20-%20Cruizer%20II%20WR%20-%20swv%203_4%20-%20Operation%20Guide.pdf&contentType=application%2Fpdf

Regular manual:

https://portal.ravenprecision.com/ProductDocumentation/Download?attachmentId=151&attachmentType=3&modifiedFileName=150_016-0171-415-G%20-%20Cruizer%20II%20-%20Software%20Version%203.4%20-%20Operation%20Guide.pdf&fileNameWithExtension=016-0171-415-G%20-%20Cruizer%20II%20-%20Software%20Version%203.4%20-%20Operation%20Guide.pdf&contentType=application%2Fpdf

found this for weather resistant on e-bay: (a good price, wish it had been available when we bought ours  )

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-115-0171-976-Raven-Adapt-Boom-Sense-Cable-Cruizer-II-Boom-Sense-Only/322799494840?hash=item4b285966b8:g:-CoAAOSws8lZ0oB8

for regular:

http://www.spraysmarter.com/adapt-boom-sense-cruizer-boom-sense-only.html

Shelia


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I’ve had both and much prefer the raven cruizer 2, go ahead and buy the kit with upgraded helix antenna. I think it was a hundred bucks more when I bought it but well worth it. I’m gonna look into this switch for the paint myself cause that would be nice..


----------



## broadriverhay

I have the Raven Cruizer II. Helix antenna and the connector to use the switch. When I switch the sprayer on the Raven starts to paint. Only one I have used but I really like it.


----------



## Palmettokat

Not trying to move this off of Troy Farmer's question but what is GPS used for? I know spraying, would say fertilizer but doe you use it for raking also or anything else?


----------



## Tim/South

Palmettokat said:


> Not trying to move this off of Troy Farmer's question but what is GPS used for? I know spraying, would say fertilizer but doe you use it for raking also or anything else?


Spraying and fertilizer.

I did have a leased field where I dropped a marker on areas of concern such as a rock outcrop, stump or a bad wash.


----------



## somedevildawg

Palmettokat said:


> Not trying to move this off of Troy Farmer's question but what is GPS used for? I know spraying, would say fertilizer but doe you use it for raking also or anything else?


It can be used for lots of things.......let's say you have a 20ac field and you want to cut half of it...this is a square field....you would use the GPS to "paint" lines across the field the width of the implement (in this case a mower) you can now follow that painted line so that you remain parellel to the first cut. That way you don't have a triangle when done. Same for raking....if you wanted to jump halfway across a 100 ac field and you want to cut it in a third to say...get ahead of the baler....so you set the width of the implement (in this case a rake) and "paint" parellel lines on your display screen, now you just have to keep the tractor "centered" on the line, this is done by a series of lights on the display telling the operator to drive left or right to stay centered. 
So, there are a lot of uses.....spraying is the primary and fertilizer/lime spreading would probably be secondary. Hth


----------



## somedevildawg

I would like to have one in every tractor with the exception of the baling tractor....but they are fairly easy to move....not real easy, but easy enuf I guess.
Mine purty much stays in the tractor I use for spraying.....


----------



## IH 1586

Palmettokat said:


> Not trying to move this off of Troy Farmer's question but what is GPS used for? I know spraying, would say fertilizer but doe you use it for raking also or anything else?


To add to somedevildawg planting for me would follow real close to spreading fert. Even something as basic as running disks or drags would benefit from GPS. The other thing I look at is the ability to work after dark spreading fert. Opens up more hours in your day.


----------



## Tim/South

I forgot to mention drilling seed.

I use it every fall to drill ryegrass and oats into permanent pastures. No telling how much I save in time and seed just by knowing where to turn. Before the GPS I would over run a turn, was constantly looking for my last pass tracks or drill marks.

I originally thought a GPS was overkill. We had farmed forever with out one. I heavily depend on it now.

I pull the fertilizer buggy with a 4 wheel drive farm truck. Drop into "4 low" and go. It just takes 5 minutes to move the GPS from the tractor to the truck.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Use mine to spread fertilizer, spray, use it when broadcasting seed...basically anything that I can't readily see where I've been or can't readily tell how much overlap I may have. I only have one unit, but I move it between two tractors and the Polaris and Kubota SxS.

It sure is nice for odd shaped fields, too.

Mark


----------



## Palmettokat

Thanks for the all the uses of GPS.


----------



## swmnhay

There is quite a difference in GPS systems accuracy and price.The more accurate you want the more it will cost.Cheapest systems us WASS satelights and most accurate RTK and there is some in between.The cheaper systems running are usually good within a ft or so.RTK systems are very accurate sub inch accuracy.Better systems also require a satelight subscription every yr.

Just to paint or use a light bar is pretty cheap and then you have auto steer integrated into the system and you can touch the screen and hands free until you get to other end of field.

I've used mine for planting,and then come back and follow same tracks to roll soybeans.Also use it for tillage,drilling,cutting hay,rakeing,hauling manure and spreading fertilizer.Sure takes a lot of fatigue out of a long day in the tractor.Nicer to watch things behind also.


----------



## panhandle9400

I have Outback auto steer and Tremble auto steer also use Sat Loc lights bars and boxes .


----------



## vhaby

somedevildawg said:


> I would like to have one in every tractor with the exception of the baling tractor....but they are fairly easy to move....not real easy, but easy enuf I guess.
> Mine purty much stays in the tractor I use for spraying.....


Other uses for GPS tracking include spot spraying pastures for weed control and killing gophers using a 3-point hitch mounted gopher poisoning machine.

If the GPS unit is held on a window by a suction cup, don't trust it to stay put. I have a Tee Jet GPS unit that I left suction cupped on the window of the tractor with the idea of using it again for spraying Roundup Ready alfalfa in the near future. Recently, the suction cup failed and the unit dropped onto the brake pedals breaking the GPS glass and costing $400+ for repairs. To prevent this from happening again, I plan to tie the GPS unit, using a small piece of nylon rope, to a bolt higher up on the tractor frame. If the suction cup fails, the rope will stop it from dropping more than a couple of inches. The man who did the repairs mentioned that one should not leave the GPS unit attached to the vehicle- now they tell me.


----------



## somedevildawg

My baler monitor did the same exact thing and hit the same exact pedal with the same result.....only I didn't repair it, I now have a cracked glass er....plastic . A small lanyard like you mention is what will cure that problem....or, obviously, taking it off the windshield when not in use (something I usually fail to do despite the prior incident....


----------



## Palmettokat

somedevildawg said:


> My baler monitor did the same exact thing and hit the same exact pedal with the same result.....only I didn't repair it, I now have a cracked glass er....plastic . A small lanyard like you mention is what will cure that problem....or, obviously, taking it off the windshield when not in use (something I usually fail to do despite the prior incident....
> 
> Was told you can not teach an Old Dog new tricks. LOL


----------



## mlappin

Far as a switch to turn paint on and off, you just need the wiring schematic, on our Trimble you also have the option of selecting high or low input (circuit open or circuit closed). Then I simply replaced the SPST switch that turns the clutch on and off on the Hiniker with a DPST switch and made a harness to go from the Trimble to the Hiniker harness. A Mac master crimp kit comes in handy here.


----------



## Tim/South

I wish my Raven had a pause option. That would really help when you have to stop and fill up a buggy or sprayer. As it is now, I have to turn it off then restart.


----------



## RockyHill

Tim/South said:


> I wish my Raven had a pause option. That would really help when you have to stop and fill up a buggy or sprayer. As it is now, I have to turn it off then restart.


It turns off with the tractor switch?

Shelia


----------



## Tim/South

RockyHill said:


> It turns off with the tractor switch?
> 
> Shelia


No, I have to stop the tracking or it will continue painting where ever I go. Then I go back to where I stopped and resume. I just wish I could hit pause, fill up again and continue.


----------



## RockyHill

Tim/South said:


> No, I have to stop the tracking or it will continue painting where ever I go. Then I go back to where I stopped and resume. I just wish I could hit pause, fill up again and continue.


Jeff doesn't have to turn off to keep from measuring/painting. Didn't have to even before going to switch instead of touch screen. That pausing was why the touch screen was frustrating.

Shelia


----------



## hay-man

Another happy Cruiser II user here! Would order another immediately if I broke it. 
As far as pausing, on my unit you simply touch the triangle in middle of screen to pause. It stops painting until you touch it again. I have suction cup mount in center of windshield just above dash. Works great for me!


----------



## Tim/South

hay-man said:


> As far as pausing, on my unit you simply touch the triangle in middle of screen to pause. It stops painting until you touch it again.


Thank You! That is an option I did not know existed. Mine is about 3 years old. I hope it has that option.

Thanks Again


----------



## RockyHill

hay-man said:


> Another happy Cruiser II user here! Would order another immediately if I broke it.
> As far as pausing, on my unit you simply touch the triangle in middle of screen to pause. It stops painting until you touch it again. I have suction cup mount in center of windshield just above dash. Works great for me!


as others have done, Jeff has used poly twine in case of suction cup mount failure 

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Tim/South said:


> Thank You! That is an option I did not know existed. Mine is about 3 years old. I hope it has that option.
> 
> Thanks Again


Tim, there may be a software update available from Raven for your Cruizer II. It may or may not add functionality over your current version. Looks like the current version is 3.5.

Cruizer II 3.5 Release Notes


----------



## hay-man

I bet yours has the pause feature. Mine is at least 3 yrs old, and I’ve never updated it. I’d have to take it to a tech friends house to do that!


----------



## Tim/South

hay-man said:


> I bet yours has the pause feature. Mine is at least 3 yrs old, and I've never updated it. I'd have to take it to a tech friends house to do that!


I believe it does. I just never knew it. I am going to get it out today and see. I keep it in the closet during the winter. I always have to remind myself not to let it freeze. That and the fire extinguisher on the baler.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Thanks for all the feedback. I have a cruizer 2 w helix antenna on the way.


----------



## broadriverhay

You will enjoy it. I used mine Last week spraying glyphosate.


----------

